
Can 'phone booths' solve the problem of open-plan offices? - plumeria
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20190802-can-phone-booths-solve-privacy-issues-in-open-plan-offices
======
bradknowles
They’re still super uncomfortable and highly non-ergonomic.

Fine for a few minutes maybe, but not fine for extended periods.

------
gshdg
Only if you have enough of them for each of your developers to spend all day
in one.

